# Configuracion de ventilador



## shanta (Ene 29, 2010)

quisiera saber cual es la mejor configuracion de un ventilador si saca o mete aire es que quiero usar un disipador mas pequeño y entre en una caja mas pequeña asi que les pregunto que ustedes tiene mas experiencia 

¿cual configuraion es mejor?, ¿que configuracion enfria mas rapidamente al disipador? 
o si debo usar dos ventiladores en configuracion push pull


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2010)

Para mayor seguridad: Uno que provee aire fresco al gabinete y otro que se encargue de sacar este aire ya caliente.

Así los ventiladores pueden ser pequeños. Aunque puedes hacer que el flujo solo pase por el disipador, a manera de una tobera.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2010)

shanta dijo:


> quisiera saber cual es la mejor configuracion de un ventilador si saca o mete aire es que quiero usar un disipador mas pequeño y entre en una caja mas pequeña asi que les pregunto que ustedes tiene mas experiencia



Los ventiladores *SIEMPRE DEBEN SOPLAR SOBRE EL DISIPADOR: SIEMPRE*. La extracción del aire la podés hacer con otro ventilador o simplemente dejando agujeros que le permitan salir, ya que la presión dentro del gabinete es positiva.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 2, 2010)

Shanta: Podrias precisar el caso que planteas ?. Creo que no hay una regla general, depende del caso. Por ejemplo, los ventiladores en mis PCs ambas extraen aire de las cajas, o sea, esta opera con presion negativa en su interior!. Hay unas rejillas de ventilacion cerca de donde esta la cpu y el aire exterior entra, refresca y sale expulsado por el ventilador. Salu2.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 2, 2010)

hay que tener en cuenta donde sera ubicado finalmente el equipo. Porque al meterle ventiladores tenes que tener en cuenta que tambien ingresa tierra del exterior y con el tiempo se te puede llegar  a quemar(lo que les pasa a las fuentes de las pc).:enfadado:

en cambio si le vas a hacer una limpieza  cada tanto lo podes poner sin problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Shanta: Podrias precisar el caso que planteas ?. Creo que no hay una regla general, depende del caso. Por ejemplo, los ventiladores en mis PCs ambas extraen aire de las cajas, o sea, esta opera con presion negativa en su interior!. Hay unas rejillas de ventilacion cerca de donde esta la cpu y el aire exterior entra, refresca y sale expulsado por el ventilador.



Las PC son famosas por los desastres que hacen en cuanto a la ventilación y refrigeración...y el caso mas simple es el de la fuente de alimentación, que normalmente extrae aire en lugar de soplarlo. Por donde entra el aire...bueno...vaya uno a saber...
Como el gabinete de una PC es bastante grande y espacioso, es factible agregar ventiladores que ayuden a evacuar el aire caliente, pero la unica forma de enfriar algo caliente es metiéndole aire frio y la forma de hacer eso es soplando (van a tener que estudiar un poco de termodinámica, eh?).



			
				ibdali dijo:
			
		

> hay que tener en cuenta donde sera ubicado finalmente el equipo. Porque al meterle ventiladores tenes que tener en cuenta que tambien ingresa tierra del exterior y con el tiempo se te puede llegar a quemar(lo que les pasa a las fuentes de las pc).:enfadado:
> en cambio si le vas a hacer una limpieza  cada tanto lo podes poner sin problemas.



El problema de la suciedad es cierto, pero eso no quita que SIEMPRE haya que soplar aire. SI hay mucha tierra en el ambiente, habrá que poner un filtro y limpiarlo con frecuencia, pero hacer las cosas al revés para evitar el mantenimiento es forzar la destrucción de los componentes luego de un tiempo.


----------



## shanta (Feb 2, 2010)

pues gracias por la respuestas creo que estoy un poco mas seguro de ingresar aire frio en ves de expulsar aire caliente al exterior y ezavalla tiene razon  con repecto al mentenimiento creo que es mas facil limpiar la tierra o el polvo que ingresa, que forzar a los componentes


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Por ejemplo, los ventiladores en mis PCs ambas extraen aire de las cajas, o sea, esta opera con presion negativa en su interior.


Sumo a lo que dijo EZavalla que eso obedece a una regla de comodidad, no a una termodinámica.
Si los ventiladores inyectaran aire al gabinete (como debería ser) tendrías arriba del escritorio un bicho (la computadora) rebufando y escupiéndote aire caliente por cada rendija. Por eso se ponen al revés .

Por otro lado,  mirá el ventilador del procesador... ¿Por qué soplará _hacia el disipador_? .
Como ese sí calienta en forma y es necesario que tenga buena refrigeración...

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 3, 2010)

*Es lo mismo!* en la medida que si sacas aire caliente, por algun lado entre la fresca. Si lo haces al reves, inyectas fresco, por algun lado tiene *que salir el aire caliente*.

Lo que produce el enfriamiento es la circulacion del aire fresco y no el sentido de giro. 

Que pasa si tapas en tu aspiradora de tu hogar la boca de succion, sale por el otro lado? o si lo haces desde la salida de aire succionada, succiona?


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 3, 2010)

Estamos discutiendo el caso de las cajas de las PCs y le pregunte a shanta si esa era el caso por el que pregunta.

Y elbrujo, no es lo mismo... mira que los diseñadores de PCs emplean camaras de vision infrarroja para determinar cúal es la mejor manera (mas eficiente) de hacer la ventilacion en los equipos.

Estoy de acuerdo con las apreciaciones de ezavaya y cacho. Mi duda es que he visto algunas aplicaciones industriales donde si se inyecta aire al equipo, por ejemplo, Chillers, generadores de RF para hornos de induccion y otros.

Salu2.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 3, 2010)

tecnogirl, sentido comun.. podes inyectar aire fresco de afuera y sino tiene por donde salir empezas a presurizar, ok? sino circula entonces no enfria.. Si lo haces al reves quitando el aire caliente pasa lo mismo. Si el equipo no tiene por donde dejar entrar aire fresco, no puede sacar el caliente, empieza a succionar provocando depresion. No circula nada, por lo tanto no enfria..

Con camara infraroja o sin ella, es asi la cosa..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> *Es lo mismo!* en la medida que si sacas aire caliente, por algun lado entre la fresca. Si lo haces al reves, inyectas fresco, por algun lado tiene *que salir el aire caliente*.
> Lo que produce el enfriamiento es la circulacion del aire fresco y no el sentido de giro.



*No es lo mismo*, por que *soplando sobre el disipador *vos tenés control sobre donde "pega" el aire, si se produce flujo laminar o nó, etc, etc, etc.
"Chupando" aire no hay forma de saber si el aire que se saca proviene de las aletas del disipador o del entorno, y en que medida ese aire extraído está logrando bajar la temperatura del disipador.
Termodinámicamente, chupando el aire estás forzando la disipación de calor por convección y transmisión, mientras que soplando aire frío estás disipando por transmisión, y esta ultima es mucho mas eficiente que la otra combinación. Si hicieras las curvas de circulación del aire sobre las aletas verías que soplando aire se tiene un contacto mucho mayor con las aletas del disipador que aspirándolo.
Que la extracción del aire caliente *sea natural por sobrepresión* o *asistida por otro ventilador* son dos mangos aparte.

Cuidado, por que estás mezclando los mecanismos para hacer circular aire con los mecanismos para enfriar un disipador. Si no, preguntate por que las empresas que hacen acondicionadores de aire ponen los ventiladores para que soplen aire sobre el "disipador" del intercambiador y no para que lo "chupen".


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 3, 2010)

Contesto sobre la pregunta original del hilo de shanta. Estamos de acuerdo que soplando un disipador este se enfria. Que pasa si el disipador esta sucio y NO CIRCULA el aire? pregunto: se enfria?

Mi apreciacion es *conceptual* mas alla de que el aire vaya en un sentido u otro tiene que haber una circulacion para que haya movimiento/intercambio.

Si en una caja estanco le pones un ventilador en el exterior que aporte o que saque da lo mismo.. decime si internamente baja la temperatura? a este fenomeno me refiero..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2010)

en realidad el problema de las fuentes de PC no es si el aire entra o sale, sino que siempre se llenan de tierra...o sea que nuevamente somos loa hacedores de la destruccion de nuestro aparatos...

ademas, las fuentes de PC se rompen por otras causas y no por sobrecalentamiento...

el aire puede ser introducido o extraido...segun sea el caso, que el cooler este cerca del disipador...y que haga fluir el aire entre las aletas del mismo...

ademas la posicion es fundamental porque...si lo colocas arriba tal vez lo tapes con algun objeto (se funde todo), si lo colocas de lado tal vez tu equipo quede contra un mueble o pared (se funde todo) y asi sucesivamente..

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Contesto sobre la pregunta original del hilo de shanta. Estamos de acuerdo que soplando un disipador este se enfria. Que pasa si el disipador esta sucio y NO CIRCULA el aire? pregunto: se enfria?



Depende de cuan sucio pueda estar, pero ese es un problema diferente del planteado.



elbrujo dijo:


> Mi apreciacion es *conceptual* mas alla de que el aire vaya en un sentido u otro tiene que haber una circulacion para que haya movimiento/intercambio.



Claro que sí, pero el flujo de aire debe estar en pleno contacto con las aletas del disipador. Si pasa por otro lado, no me sirve, por que va a enfriar otra cosa y no el disipador.



elbrujo dijo:


> Si en una caja estanco le pones un ventilador en el exterior que aporte o que saque da lo mismo.. decime si internamente baja la temperatura? a este fenomeno me refiero..



No entiendo  Será esto?
Por estanca que sea la caja, la transmisión de calor entre el interior y las paredes de la caja se produce lo mismo, y se va a seguir produciendo en la medida que haya diferencia de temperatura entre ambas. Si hacemos circular aire sobre las paredes de la caja, este "se va a llevar" el calor (recibido del interior) bajando la temperatura externa. Si baja la temperatura externa, se transmite mas cantidad de calor desde el interior a la caja, *bajando entonces la temperatura interna*...y este ciclo se repite hasta que se logra el equilibrio. Es termodinámica básica 
El tiempo que demore en lograr el equilibrio son dos mangos aparte y depende de varias cosas, pero la temperatura interna SI baja...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 3, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Depende de cuan sucio pueda estar, pero ese es un problema diferente del planteado.
> 
> Mi punto que no nos entendemos es que si esta sucio no llega el aire al disipador o llega menos, por lo tanto circula menos=enfria menos o no enfria
> 
> ...



Caja estanca un solo agujero que coloco un fan de pc, ok? 
Adentro una electronica que requiere ser enfriada, ok? 
El fan lo pones que sople o que chupe para el analisis da lo mismo.

Que pasa con la electronica se enfria cuando pones que sople? se enfria cuando pones que chupe? esta es la pregunta original.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Caja estanca un solo agujero que coloco un fan de pc, ok?
> Adentro una electronica que requiere ser enfriada, ok?
> El fan lo pones que sople o que chupe para el analisis da lo mismo.
> Que pasa con la electronica se enfria cuando pones que sople? se enfria cuando pones que chupe? esta es la pregunta original.



Ahora sí...
Lo que pasa es que en ese caso va a entrar o salir aire hasta que se equilibren las presiones y/o depresiones, y de ahí en mas no entra ni sale nada (en teoría). Y si no entra aire estoy fuera del planteo inicial....


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 3, 2010)

Si vas a enfriar un dispositivo en especifico, necesitas un disipador, y si no quieres un disipador grande, vas a poner un ventilador. Si quieres que ese aire caliente no pase por el resto de la electronica, entonces haces que el ventilador lo dirija a la salida mas proxima. Por regla general, los ventiladores sobre disipadores soplan hacia el disipador, cuando estas extrayendo el aire caliente de un espacio cerrado, lo aspiras.
Por cerrado, me refiero que solo tiene una entrada y una salida concreta de aire como es el caso de las fuentes de poder de PC.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 3, 2010)

Mi conclusion es lo que exprese anteriormente, para mi y es mi opinion, es lo mismo el sentido de giro de las paletas o si inyecto aire o si la extraigo, desde el momento que para que enfrie, *que es el objetivo*, necesito que CIRCULE.

No veo diferencia que sople, o que chupe. El caudal de aire movido sera el mismo, o no? Siempre y cuando tenga minimo dos agujeros: por uno entrara aire y por otro saldra calor..

Este mismo fenomeno se da en succion para cocinas, o en un hogar a leña como tenemos en nuestra ciudad.. para que salga el humo que esta con el aire menos denso, necesita que por algun lugar de la casa, "entre aire" sino no hay circulacion. Si esta todo cerrado, lo podra hacer, si el tiraje es bueno, hasta que haya depresion "se chupo gran parte del aire de la casa" y como no puede chupar mas, empieza a tirar el humo dentro de la casa.. o si es una parrilla, te llenaste de humo la cara..


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 3, 2010)

todo depende de la forma y del lugar donde este la ventilacion, pero si es en especifico ventilar el disipador ps si soplale


----------



## Cacho (Feb 4, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> No veo diferencia que sople, o que chupe.


Calentá agua hasta hervir, poné una de esas sopas instantáneas, revolvé y tenela lista. Hecho esto, 

1) Meté una cuchara
2) Llenala de sopa
3) Acercátela a la boca.
4) Chupá aire tres veces hasta llenarte los pulmones y metete la sopa a la boca.
5) Repetí 1 a 3 y ahora soplá todo el aire que tenés en los pulmones, esto repetido tres veces.

Después posteá cómo te quemaste la lengua en la primera oportunidad y cómo no en la segunda. Y si es al revés, con más razón postealo.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Mi conclusion es lo que exprese anteriormente, para mi y es mi opinion, es lo mismo el sentido de giro de las paletas o si inyecto aire o si la extraigo, desde el momento que para que enfrie, *que es el objetivo*, necesito que CIRCULE.



El error es pensar que con que solo CIRCULE el aire es suficiente. Claro que el aire debe circular, pero debe circular SOBRE LAS ALETAS del dispador, no por cualquier parte. Aspirando no tenés la seguridad de que pase eso, por que:
1- La depresión generada va a chupar el aire desde donde le venga cómodo a menos que le armes una campana o algo que te asegure que solo tome aire del disipador.
2- Aunque tome aire del disipador, no tenés la certeza de que el aire que has chupado haya hecho el pleno contacto con toda el área de las aletas del disipador.



elbrujo dijo:


> No veo diferencia que sople, o que chupe. El caudal de aire movido sera el mismo, o no? Siempre y cuando tenga minimo dos agujeros: por uno entrara aire y por otro saldra calor..



Claro que el CAUDAL FINAL va a ser el mismo, pero eso no importa tanto tanto como de DONDE VIENE ese caudal. Leé lo que dije arriba...



elbrujo dijo:


> Este mismo fenomeno se da en succion para cocinas, o en un hogar a leña como tenemos en nuestra ciudad.. para que salga el humo que esta con el aire menos denso, necesita que por algun lugar de la casa, "entre aire" sino no hay circulacion. Si esta todo cerrado, lo podra hacer, si el tiraje es bueno, hasta que haya depresion "se chupo gran parte del aire de la casa" y como no puede chupar mas, empieza a tirar el humo dentro de la casa.. o si es una parrilla, te llenaste de humo la cara..



Seguro que tiene que haber circulación de aire, pero que haya circulación NO ES GARANTIA de que refriegere adecuadamente. La circulación *debe ser por el lugar correcto* y eso lo garantizás soplando.

Es lo mismo que dije acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/configuracion-ventilador-30530/#post249537


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 4, 2010)

Si soplas y el aire no circula, el mismo no bajara de temperatura al no haber intercambio...

El flujo de aire a traves del disipador hace que este pierda calor.. calentandose el aire.. sacá el aire.. para que entre nuevo.. sopla o chupa. Si soplas aire caliente porque esta no circula, no enfria..


----------

